# (SOLVED)My HP Laserjet5 doesn't print

## Kasumi_Ninja

I have CUPS installed and try to configure my HP Laserjet 5 with KDE controlcenter (http://localhost:631/ yields the same results). However I can't find my printer. I have configerd this printer before in Gentoo without any trouble. I am sure I must be overlooking something, who can tell me what it is?

----------

## gerdesj

 *HXC wrote:*   

> I have CUPS installed and try to configure my HP Laserjet 5 with KDE controlcenter (http://localhost:631/ yields the same results). However I can't find my printer. I have configerd this printer before in Gentoo without any trouble. I am sure I must be overlooking something, who can tell me what it is?

 

How is your printer connected -  Jet Direct, USB, parallel or using the force?

If it's directly connected (USB et al), then you might want to investigate HPLIP:

net-print/hplip

      Latest version available: 1.6.9

      Latest version installed: 1.6.9

      Size of files: 9,879 kB

      Homepage:      http://hplip.sourceforge.net/

      Description:   HP Linux Imaging and Printing System. Includes net-print/hpijs, scanner drivers and service tools.

      License:       GPL-2

Cheers

Jon

----------

## gerdesj

 *gerdesj wrote:*   

>  *HXC wrote:*   I have CUPS installed and try to configure my HP Laserjet 5 with KDE controlcenter (http://localhost:631/ yields the same results). However I can't find my printer. I have configerd this printer before in Gentoo without any trouble. I am sure I must be overlooking something, who can tell me what it is? 
> 
> How is your printer connected -  Jet Direct, USB, parallel or using the force?
> 
> If it's directly connected (USB et al), then you might want to investigate HPLIP:
> ...

 

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 :Embarassed:  Forgot to mention, my printer is connected with a serial cable.

----------

## gerdesj

 *HXC wrote:*   

>  Forgot to mention, my printer is connected with a serial cable.

 

Serial! This printer has a parallel port, can you not use that - it's a lot easier!  Alternatively you can get serial to USB converters.  If not then I suggest you have a look at this:

http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Serial-HOWTO.html

Let's start with the basics:

Do you have 8250 loaded eg lsmod|grep 8250 for a module and check in dmesg to see if serial is set up?  I'm afraid I'm running blind here because I don't use a serial port and have just discovered that I don't even have 8250 compiled in.

Cheers

Jon

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

Ehm, now am I in doubt..... Actually I think the printer is connected to the parralel port   :Rolling Eyes:  . And normally the printer would show up in KDE controlcenter connected to the parallel port  as hp laserjet 5.  Sorry for the misunderstanding.

----------

## gerdesj

 *HXC wrote:*   

> Ehm, now am I in doubt..... Actually I think the printer is connected to the parralel port   . And normally the printer would show up in KDE controlcenter connected to the parallel port  as hp laserjet 5.  Sorry for the misunderstanding.

 

Could I have the output of:

```
#cat /proc/sys/dev/parport/parport*/autoprobe*
```

If you get nothing back, then could you check parport, parport_pc and lp are loaded eg via dmesg and/or lsmod

Cheers

Jon

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

Offcourse! here goes:

cat /proc/sys/dev/parport/parport*/autoprobe*

```
cat: /proc/sys/dev/parport/parport*/autoprobe*: No such file or directory
```

dmesg | grep parport

nothing

dmesg | grep lp

```
On node 0 totalpages: 256677

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4809.71 BogoMIPS (lpj=2404856)

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver
```

lsmod

```
Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               5424148  12
```

dmesg

```
Bootdata ok (command line is root=/dev/hda3)

Linux version 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 (root@gentoo) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1)) #3 SMP Sat Oct 14 01:51:53 CEST 200

6

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003ffb0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffb0000 - 000000003ffc0000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffc0000 - 000000003fff0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff780000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ACPIAM                                ) @ 0x00000000000fa7c0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 A M I  OEMRSDT  0x11000514 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000003ffb0000

ACPI: FADT (v001 A M I  OEMFACP  0x11000514 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000003ffb0200

ACPI: MADT (v001 A M I  OEMAPIC  0x11000514 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000003ffb0390

ACPI: OEMB (v001 A M I  OEMBIOS  0x11000514 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000003ffc0040

ACPI: DSDT (v001  A0036 A0036001 0x00000001 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x0000000000000000

Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24

Number of nodes 1

Node 0 MemBase 0000000000000000 Limit 000000003ffb0000

NUMA: Using 63 for the hash shift.

Using node hash shift of 63

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000003ffb0000

On node 0 totalpages: 256677

  DMA zone: 2235 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 254442 pages, LIFO batch:31

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:7 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x81] disabled)

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 3, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to physical flat

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bf780000)

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ d0000000 size 256 MB

SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 1 hotplug CPUs

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

time.c: Using 3.579545 MHz WALL PM GTOD PIT/TSC timer.

time.c: Detected 2403.110 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Memory: 1024760k/1048256k available (3239k kernel code, 23108k reserved, 1639k data, 204k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4809.71 BogoMIPS (lpj=2404856)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 1024K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 0/0(1) -> Node 0 -> Core 0

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

result 12516212

Detected 12.516 MHz APIC timer.

Brought up 1 CPUs

testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

migration_cost=0

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20060127

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Quirk-MSI-K8T Soundcard On

PCI: Unexpected Value in PCI-Register: no Change!

PCI: enabled onboard AC97/MC97 devices

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

agpgart: Detected AGP bridge 0

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000

PCI-DMA: Disabling IOMMU.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: f9f00000-fbffffff

  PREFETCH window: e0000000-f8ffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

IA32 emulation $Id: sys_ia32.c,v 1.32 2002/03/24 13:02:28 ak Exp $

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.27 [Flags: R/O].

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

0000:00:10.4 EHCI: BIOS handoff failed (BIOS bug ?) 01010001

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Software Watchdog Timer: 0.07 initialized. soft_noboot=0 soft_margin=60 sec (nowayout= 0)

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS2 at I/O 0x3e8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.10-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2005 Intel Corporation

GSI 16 sharing vector 0xA9 and IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

sk98lin: Asus mainboard with buggy VPD? Correcting data.

eth0: Yukon Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter

      PrefPort:A  RlmtMode:Check Link State

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.54.

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0f.1

GSI 17 sharing vector 0xB1 and IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.1[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

PCI: VIA IRQ fixup for 0000:00:0f.1, from 255 to 1

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8237 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:0f.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc08-0xfc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: ST3320620A, ATA DISK drive

hdb: Maxtor 6L250R0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: LILITE-ON DVD SOHD-16P6P9S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: _NEC DVD_RW ND-2500A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: 625142448 sectors (320072 MB) w/16384KiB Cache, CHS=38913/255/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4

hdb: max request size: 512KiB

hdb: 490234752 sectors (251000 MB) w/16384KiB Cache, CHS=30515/255/63, UDMA(133)

hdb: cache flushes supported

 hdb: hdb1

hdc: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: status timeout: status=0xd0 { Busy }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: ATAPI reset complete

hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 254kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.6 (Release Date: Mon Mar 7 00:01:03 EST 2005)

megaraid: 2.20.4.8 (Release Date: Mon Apr 11 12:27:22 EST 2006)

megasas: 00.00.02.04 Fri Feb 03 14:31:44 PST 2006

libata version 1.20 loaded.

sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: version 1.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[B] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

PCI: VIA IRQ fixup for 0000:00:0f.0, from 10 to 1

sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: routed to hard irq line 1

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xD400 ctl 0xD002 bmdma 0xC000 irq 177

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xC800 ctl 0xC402 bmdma 0xC008 irq 177

ata1: SATA link down (SStatus 0)

scsi0 : sata_via

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0)

scsi1 : sata_via

Fusion MPT base driver 3.03.09

Copyright (c) 1999-2005 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.03.09

GSI 18 sharing vector 0xB9 and IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

PCI: VIA IRQ fixup for 0000:00:07.0, from 11 to 9

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[185]  MMIO=[f9600000-f96007ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/

8]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.2[B] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

ohci1394: fw-host1: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[185]  MMIO=[f9c00000-f9c007ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/

8]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

GSI 19 sharing vector 0xC1 and IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.4[C] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 193

PCI: VIA IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.4, from 5 to 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: irq 193, io mem 0xf9e00000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 193

PCI: VIA IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.0, from 11 to 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 193, io base 0x0000d800

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 193

PCI: VIA IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.1, from 11 to 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 193, io base 0x0000e000

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 193

PCI: VIA IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.2, from 10 to 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 193, io base 0x0000e400

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 193

PCI: VIA IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.3, from 10 to 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 193, io base 0x0000e800

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 3-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0011d8000058840d]

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

input: Microsoft Microsoft 5-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM) as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft 5-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)] on usb-0000:00:10.1-2

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

device-mapper: 4.6.0-ioctl (2006-02-17) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.11rc4 (Wed Mar 22 10:27:24 2006 UTC).

GSI 20 sharing vector 0xC9 and IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 201

Installing spdif_bug patch: Audigy 2 [SB0240]

ALSA device list:

  #0: Audigy 2 [SB0240] (rev.4, serial:0x10071102) at 0xb000, irq 201

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon 64 / Opteron processors (version 1.60.2)

powernow-k8: BIOS error - no PSB or ACPI _PSS objects

ACPI wakeup devices:

PCI0 PS2K UAR2 UAR1 AC97 USB1 USB2 USB3 USB4 EHCI PWRB SLPB

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 204k freed

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[1-00:1023]  GUID[00023c010100e8de]

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda4, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with journal data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hdb1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with journal data mode.

Adding 1959920k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1959920k

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

eth0: network connection up using port A

    speed:           1000

    autonegotiation: yes

    duplex mode:     full

    flowctrl:        symmetric

    role:            slave

    irq moderation:  disabled

    scatter-gather:  disabled

    tx-checksum:     disabled

    rx-checksum:     disabled

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86_64 Kernel Module  1.0-8774  Tue Aug  1 21:42:17 PDT 2006

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

eth0: no IPv6 routers present
```

----------

## gerdesj

 *HXC wrote:*   

> Offcourse! here goes:
> 
> cat /proc/sys/dev/parport/parport*/autoprobe*
> 
> ```
> ...

 

You seem to be missing parallel port support in your kernel. Recompile your kernel with:

Device Drivers -> Parallel Port Support (add in all that apply - probably all apart from the AX88796 thing)

Is the lsmod line the complete list, just nvidia?  You have a seriously monolithic kernel (one great big lump) which is fine but you lose some of the flexibility of the modular approach.  If you are sure you only have those options that are needed in your setup then you get a bit of a speed increase at the expense of no flexibility.  Otherwise you have wasted memory due to drivers that are not needed being loaded.

Cheers

Jon

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

I see parallel port support is not enabeled in my kernel. Should I add it as module or compile into the kernel?

 *gerdesj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Is the lsmod line the complete list, just nvidia?  You have a seriously monolithic kernel (one great big lump) which is fine but you lose some of the flexibility of the modular approach.  If you are sure you only have those options that are needed in your setup then you get a bit of a speed increase at the expense of no flexibility.  Otherwise you have wasted memory due to drivers that are not needed being loaded.

 

I have pretty much an default kernel, only with alsa, audigy and the ethernet driver (marvell yukon) compiled in. Should I change these to modules? And what are the benefits of mdoules. I know these are a lot of questions   :Smile:  , maybe you know where I could find more information? Thanks in advance!

----------

## gerdesj

Try the following: 

```
modprobe lp parport_pc parport
```

(that's LP for line printer rather than ip) to see if they are aloready compiled in as modules.  Then use lsmod to see if they are there.  If so put them in /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6 and they will load at boot.

If not then you will need to recompile your kernel.  You might as well not put them as modules because you will always need them loaded on your PC. See: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml "Locally Attached Printer (LPT)"

Advantages/disadvantages of modularisation?  Where to start? To be honest, if you are creating a kernel for one machine and you know exactly what you want then a monolithic (that is non modular) kernel is probably a bit faster.  Modularisation is great for distributions because they can support a huge array of hardware without making the running kernel huge.  Only those drivers that are needed are loaded.  Personally I've got in the habit of using modules.

Cheers

Jon [/quote]

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

Hey thanks for the explanation,  I understand the differences a lot better now   :Very Happy:  . Currently I am running an emerge -auDN world when that is finished I wil compile parallel port support into the kernel

```
modprobe lp parport_pc parport

FATAL: Module lp not found.
```

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

Thank a lot m8 you solved my printing problems!

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

I have still one problem though my printer doesn't print! I have found the printer and configured it, but when I try print a testpage nothing happens   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## gerdesj

 *HXC wrote:*   

> I have still one problem though my printer doesn't print! I have found the printer and configured it, but when I try print a testpage nothing happens  

 

It's a long shot but please clear the queue in CUPS and then reboot both your PC and the printer (leave both switched off for around a minute).  This has got my LJ 1300 running again when things get confused.

Cheers

Jon

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

Thanks for the reply again, unfortunatly it didn't help. When I look in CUPS admin I see this message

```

Description:

Location:

Printer State: processing, accepting jobs.

"Printer not connected; will retry in 30 seconds..."

Device URI: parallel:/dev/unknown-parallel0
```

Edit:When I look in the cups error_log I see this:

```
StartListening: Unable to find IP address for server name "gentoo" - No address associated with name
```

----------

## gerdesj

It's quite amusing really.  I'm having trouble with my second printer an Epson inkjet job.

As to your problem, the error in error_log is probably because you have named your PC "gentoo" but this does not resolve.  I suggest putting that into your hosts file.  eg:

192.168.0.10   gentoo.your-internal-domain-if-you-have-one gentoo

replace the ip address with the real one!

Cheers

Jon

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

Ok I solved the uable to find ip message by adjusting the /etc/hosts file. Here's some more info from my error_log:

```
I [15/Oct/2006:15:42:54 +0200] Listening to 7f000001:631

I [15/Oct/2006:15:42:54 +0200] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [15/Oct/2006:15:42:54 +0200] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [15/Oct/2006:15:42:54 +0200] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [15/Oct/2006:15:42:54 +0200] Full reload is required.

I [15/Oct/2006:15:42:54 +0200] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 3189 PPDs...

I [15/Oct/2006:15:42:54 +0200] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...

I [15/Oct/2006:15:42:54 +0200] Full reload complete.

I [15/Oct/2006:15:43:30 +0200] Adding start banner page "none" to job 23.

I [15/Oct/2006:15:43:30 +0200] Adding end banner page "none" to job 23.

I [15/Oct/2006:15:43:30 +0200] Job 23 queued on 'HPLaserjet5' by 'HXC'.

I [15/Oct/2006:15:43:30 +0200] Started filter /usr/lib64/cups/filter/pstops (PID 5631) for job 23.

I [15/Oct/2006:15:43:30 +0200] Started filter /usr/lib64/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 5632) for job 23.

I [15/Oct/2006:15:43:30 +0200] Started backend /usr/lib64/cups/backend/parallel (PID 5633) for job 23.

```

Edit: lol didn't saw your message proberly we were writing at the same time   :Smile: 

----------

## wynn

 *HXC wrote:*   

> Thanks for the reply again, unfortunatly it didn't help. When I look in CUPS admin I see this message
> 
> ```
> 
> Description:
> ...

 The Device URI seems to show that there is no lp0, it should be "Device URI: parallel:/dev/lp0". So one of the trio parport, parport_pc and lp is not loaded or the printer port has been disabled in the BIOS. Those are the only reasons I can think of that lp0 isn't there (of course, it could be blamed on udev â what version of udev have you got installed?)

What do you get when you run

```
ls -l /dev/lp0
```

This is what you should have in /var/log/messages

```
Oct 15 13:49:05 lightfoot  parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

Oct 15 13:49:05 lightfoot  parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

Oct 15 13:49:05 lightfoot  lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).
```

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *wynn wrote:*   

>  *HXC wrote:*   Thanks for the reply again, unfortunatly it didn't help. When I look in CUPS admin I see this message
> 
> ```
> 
> Description:
> ...

 

Thanks for helping out! I checked the bios and my parallel port is enabled (I could try another port though). I got udev 087-r1 installed. What should I do? Here's the outcome of ls -l /dev/lp0:

```

ls -l /dev/lp0

ls: /dev/lp0: No such file or directory
```

----------

## wynn

Can you check that all three modules, parport, parport_pc and lp are loaded

```
lsmod|grep 'parport\|lp'
```

You should get

```
parport_pc             32740  1

lp                      9476  0

parport                31432  2 parport_pc,lp
```

The numbers may not be quite the same, though.

If they are all three loaded, can you check /var/log/messages for errors connected with any one of them

```
grep 'parport\|lp0' /var/log/messages
```

If this seems OK, can you run

```
ls -l /dev/lp0
```

again?

udev-087-r1 seems to be a stable version, should be OK.

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

lsmod|grep 'parport\|lp'

nothing

lsmod

```
Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               5424148  12
```

Can this be caused because I have parallel port compiled in the kernel? Or is there another explanation that parport isn't loaded?

```
│ ┌─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │

  │ │<*> Parallel port support                                            │ │

  │ │<*>   PC-style hardware                                              │ │

  │ │<*>     Multi-IO cards (parallel and serial)                         │ │

  │ │[*]     Use FIFO/DMA if available (EXPERIMENTAL)                     │ │

  │ │[ ]     SuperIO chipset support (EXPERIMENTAL)                       │ │

  │ │[*] IEEE 1284 transfer modes                                         │ │

  │ │                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                    
```

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

I added in the kernel Device drivers --->  Character devices  --->  <*> Parallel printer support 

Still no succes though   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

Solved!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  In Kde control center I removed the printer and reinstalled it and now all is working fine. Thanks all!

----------

## wynn

 *HXC wrote:*   

> lsmod|grep 'parport\|lp'
> 
> nothing
> 
> Can this be caused because I have parallel port compiled in the kernel? Or is there another explanation that parport isn't loaded?
> ...

 A late reply but Yes, that is the answer, because you've got parallel port support builtin. I'm glad it's now working   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

Sorry to bother you again guys unfortunatley my printer stopped working after an emerge -auDN world. I got the following message:

```
net-print/hpijs (is blocking net-print/hplip-0.9.7-r3)
```

Therefor I removed hplip and since then my printer stopped working. I tried al sorts of combination to no avail. For example:

install hplip first and hpijs second........... nothing

installing only hplip..................nothing 

installing only hpijs................nothing

please help me I don't know what to do!

Edit: Ok I know a little bit more now:

 *Quote:*   

> Question: What is included with HPLIP?
> 
> Answer:
> 
>    1. HPLIP is a complete imaging and printing system for CUPS that includes HPIJS.
> ...

 

From http://www.linuxprinting.org

 *Quote:*   

> HP LaserJet 5
> 
> BW laser printer, max. 600x600 dpi, works Perfectly 	
> 
> Recommended driver: hpijs (Home page, view PPD, download PPD)
> ...

 

Edit 2:

Solved! here how:

! I removed all installed drivers (except cups) from net/printer

2 Installed net-print/hplip

3 Rebooted  (etc/init.d/cupsd restart didn't  work)

3 Reinstalled printer in KDE controlcenter

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

And again (after a reboot) the printer ceised working   :Confused: . The parallel port doesn't list the printer anymore. And now I can't even add the printer anymore    :Crying or Very sad: 

Edit: And after a reboot I can add my printer and print again. Is there an explanation for this mysterious behaviour?

----------

## gerdesj

 *HXC wrote:*   

> And again (after a reboot) the printer ceised working  . The parallel port doesn't list the printer anymore. And now I can't even add the printer anymore   
> 
> Edit: And after a reboot I can add my printer and print again. Is there an explanation for this mysterious behaviour?

 

Well, you are nearly there <g>  This sounds like a hardware problem of some sort.  The trouble is, is that I don't really have any similar hardware to check the config on.  However, the things to look at are:

In your BIOS, what sort of settings do you have for your parallel port?  I recall there are several different modes you can set for it.  It may be worth trying another one.

What kernel version are you running?

Is the double boot required if you power off the printer as well?

Cheers

Jon

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

In the bios I have set al the required options (checked this with <?>). For now I going to monitor the printer each time it reboots and see under which circumstances this occurs.

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

Ok the printer stopped working. I rebooted and the printer started printing the qued jobs. My hypothesis  is that I can't print anymore after an emerge --sync, I will test this out later

----------

